# How can I connect the Audioengine A5 to a powered subwoofer?



## LiquidSean

Hi all, long time lurker here at head-fi.

From recommendations, I recently purchased an Audioengine A5 and a BIC America F12 powered subwoofer. 

Neither have arrived yet, but I would like to have all the proper cables when they get here. 

What do I need to hook the two together, and how should I go about doing it?

If it helps, I am running an Auzentech Forte. Which makes me think.... Should I hook the subwoofer up to the speakers or the sound card? 

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## alv4426

i think the a5 has a sub out on them so i would just get one of these (Monster ILJRY-1 F Single Female RCA to Dual Male RCA Y-Adapter) search that whole name on amazon cause i don't think i can post links. then buy a LFE or just use a coaxial audio cable to hook up to sub.
  p.s. I actually have that sub its pretty beastly... maybe too beastly for computer audio. and its ginormous
   
   
  nevermind i just looked up the wire im telling you to buy and its too expensive i bought 2 for like $2.99 each its $14 now... just look for any single female to dual male rca adapter.


----------



## LiquidSean

Subwoofer came in today.... it is ginormous. O.o
   
  I'm not too impressed though, so far....
   
  For such a big sub, it's just not putting out much sub imo.
   
  Do you get any excursion when playing loud bass notes? I don't seem to....
   
  Also, it makes this obnoxious humming noise.

 I ended up hooking it up line out > RCA L & R > Speaker Wire + &- L&R.
  Would it get better through the lfe port? Maybe I just don't have it set up right?
   
  My sound card has 3.5mm inputs for subwoofers. Would it be ok to go LFE>3.5mm?


----------



## JRG1990

The best way to set it to up is the stereo rca to mono rca y cable thats mentioned above, the humming noise is a ground loop it might go away once you set it up properly, the max excursion value of the sub should be written in the manual.


----------



## LiquidSean

Well I bought a cheap 2female>1male Y-Cable. Wow, that made a major difference.
   
  I put on a few cheesy "Bass Testing" songs, and my whole house was shaking. 
   
  Definitely a powerful subwoofer. I think too powerful/boomy for my taste though. :\
   
  Right now I'm thinking of moving up to the Audioengine sub. Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## B313

Hey Liquid Sean.  I just purchased the Audioengine A5's as well and also want the BIC America F-12.  i don't really understand connections much so I was wondering if you could post some pictures of the connection between the A5's and F-12 so that I could do the same to get the final bass product that you got.  Thanks in advance!!


----------

